# Raccoons (Pic)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Just for fun, I wanted to share a pic of a few Raccoons I did this past week.

Mike


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Gezz Mike, When you say a few you mean a few. The pic is a little dark but they look pretty good. I have one in my freezer that I need to get going on that I trapped this winter along with a fox and yote that my uncle shot. I put in an order for him to get me a red and yote and he came through.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome pic! I always wanted a big **** mounted what do you charge pm me if you need to 

Ganzer


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry Merganzer, I'm not an advertiser yet.

Mike


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Here are a couple more **** pics though from this week.

Mike








\


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

That is a great looking display


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice Job!

Those look like they are alive.


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Very, very nice!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

looking good...nice job.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

very nice indeed! im workin on a huge **** right now my self... he'll be perched eating a cray fish. i dont know the measure off hand but its big!!!


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Fur-minator said:


> Nice Job!
> 
> Those look like they are alive.


 
They look alive because they are, those are Mikes pets. They watch over his studio when he isn't home.........:lol:

Nice work on the *****, they look great..


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Beautiful mounts,well done!!!Man I would like one of those for my man cave!!!


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Those are awsome lookin *****. Very well done. I see you have done your homework-then some. Beutiful pieces!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

like the title says, just Awsome, I see Linda has been giving you lessons, lol. Really those are just beautiful, keep at it. rw


----------



## kmtpr (May 31, 2008)

Those are awesome *****! Great job. One of my nephews is a taxidermist, also, so I am interested in seeing great mounts.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

wow... good work man! those look great Mike


----------



## KingSalmon (Aug 9, 2002)

Nice *****....must've been a busy week.


----------

